# Quarter horse vs. walking horse



## TennesseeMama23

We are just getting started and I have an opportunity to get a very nice quarter horse mare. (we would be trading a yorkie puppy for her) I have a wonderful mentor who is going to take her to his farm for a week and ride her every day to really make sure she is a great horse before we commit. He rode her today and was pleased with her.


The horse is mostly for my 10yo dd, but I will ride her some too until I get a horse of my own (which will for sure be a walking horse). We are both taking lessons from a teen girl, really we are just riding with her to get some experience.

My question is will we be happy with a quarter? I have been told the ride is much rougher, my mentor prefers twh's. Are quarters a bad breed to start with?


----------



## Harmony_Meadows

That is not rally something anyone can answer but you. For me, I prefer Quarter Horses. I like the calm, laid back attitude, dependability and easy going nature. My best Quarter Horse was fantastic. He had a jog to die for. I bet he could have given a gaited horse a run for their money. I am not a big fan of the the Walkers I have been around. I found them from overly sensitive to out and out panicked. That said, there are good horses and bad horses of any breed. What works for me may not be what works for you and vice versa. I think you should take a look at the horse yourself and be honest as to what is important to you. Don't accept or reject something because of what your mentor prefers. My mentor taught me more than I could ever have imagined possible, but I can guarantee, we would NEVER have the same horses in the barn. Go try the mare out and see how she feels to you. You might just have a connection with her. Or you might find her uncomfortable. The best thing to do is try her out with an open mind and see. Good luck!!


----------



## lathermaker

I worked in a training stable for a few years and saw all kinds of breeds. If you are looking for a smooth ,even gaited horse, get the Walker. The Quarter Horses that we got in there were some of the nuttiest things I had ever been around. They spooked at the least little thing, while the Walkers would just look at them and go "whatever". 
The Walkers have beautiful action, even when not enhanced. Quarter horses need to be bred more to pick up their feet.....

It just all boils down to whichever horse you are more comfortable riding.


----------



## SFM in KY

I grew up and lived much of my life in Montana, rode mostly QH on the ranch and bred, trained and showed them for a number of years. They were bred to work cattle, that is what we did with them, they were very good at their job and I could not even make a guess at how many miles I've ridden them. They have been (more recently and in some regions) bred for the show ring ... or racing ... and I don't know what those bloodlines are like although there were some bloodlines that you couldn't sell to a working ranch hand.

My first exposure to Tennessee Walking horses came 10 years ago when I moved to Kentucky. I've only owned two TWH myself and only ridden two. I don't know how to ride them correctly and if I were to buy a gaited horse for myself, would look for a Rocky Mountain as I prefer a singlefooting horse to the TWH. The two TWH I had were quiet and sensible enough, but I've seen a number of them that appeared to be pretty hot and have been told that some of the "big lick" show lines in particular can be difficult.

I'd think any individual that is quiet, sane and well trained would work well. I think the breed would be more personal preference.


----------



## kscowboy

breed does not make the horse but.....if all your riding companions have TWH and you are on a QH you will be miserable trying to keep up


----------



## SFM in KY

The other thing to consider besides the trail riding issue is if your daughter is planning to be in 4H or do any local showing and everyone has TWH, then she will not be able to show with her friends.

I actually dealt with this in Montana ... everyone had QHs and I had an Arab that my daughter rode. We got around the problem, but it was an issue at times.


----------



## sidepasser

I have always had QHs - matter of fact for 41 straight years I have owned QHs and have one now. They are nice horses, but I can no longer ride a trotting horse...so bought a TWH mare. She is a big lick bred mare, 17.1 hands tall and is to die for. Very sweet disposition, has a "whatever" attitude and is very gentle. She's by Pride's Gold Coin out of a World Champion mare..

I ride her barefoot and she's awesome. Out of all the horses I own (which are many) I brought her to Huntsville with me. She is dependable, solid, safe, sane and very interested in what I am doing. She washed out of the big lick barn and I ride her on trails, have hauled her to shows and put her in dressage training.

She's a love.

It totally depends on the horse. You can't judge all QHs or Walkers by ONE, all have their own personalities and dispositions. I've seen very hot QH's - actually have owned two that I would have never put a beginner or novice on, then I have owned some that anyone could ride. Some were spooky and would buck like no tomorrow, others were calm and sensible and nothing made them look twice.

You have to judge the horse on it's own merits. Not by the breed or the reputation, otherwise no one would one a "hot crazy ayrab" or a "sensitive TB" or a lazy draft or...you get the picture.

Judge each horse on it's OWN disposition, training and handling.

PS - if you plan to ride with gaited horses, you will be miserable on a QH, you will be trotting to keep up all the time, your horse will tire out and you will be ready to die..(been there, done that, got the blue ribbon). Gaited horses seem to move out faster even at the walk than a QH. So when a TWH does a running walk, a QH will be doing something akin to a tranter...(trot/canter mix) to keep up. Unless the QH is a TB in disguise and has a very long stride.

Just something to think about..no 16 hand QH will keep up with my Tyranna..she can out walk a 17 hand TB..just flat walking. The TB has to trot to keep up and that is Tyr in slow mo..when she wants to really step out..there's no trotting horse that can keep up with her faster step pace..she just floats right on down the road. Of course there are TWHs that can't keep up either because Tyranna has such a big stride as she is huge.

Match the horse to what you want to do, how you want to ride, whether or not you intend to show with friends, etc.

btw - there are very smooth QH's but some are very choppy, so ride the horse a couple of times to see if you like the individual gait. Same goes for a TWH. Some walkers are not smooth and you will think your spine is coming out your mouth, others will make you seasick..lol..

Find the horse that fits your family, your needs and what you intend to do in the future.


----------



## TennesseeMama23

My thinking is that a quarter will be just fine for dd since she is young. I'm old and need a cadillac of a ride. I for sure want a twh. This horse we have come across is very nice and has had lots of training. It was a horse the owner bought for her 8yo grandson to ride. He lives far away and didn't get to ride her enough, that's why she is selling her. It is just really confusing.... I'm thinking I just need to jump in and when we get more experience we can make changes if need be. We are blessed to have a great guy that knows a lot and rides a lot to really help us pick one out. Only thing is she hasn't been ridden much in the last 2-3 months. She is 7 years old. I'll attach a pic and you can tell me what you think.


----------



## Joshie

We have Paints. I've only ever ridden Paints and QH. Our boys don't have a choppy ride at all. It's smooth as silk. Hubby has a very bad back, has for many years, and rides our boys just fine. DH is in his early 70s.

I'd see if you can get an adult teacher. We started lessons before we got a horse. We also had our horsey guy choose our first horse for us. Our horsey guy is in his 50s. He started lessons out of the saddle. DD had taken lessons for a month before she sat in the saddle. She then graduated to a bareback pad. She had to ride with "airplane" arms for the first couple of months. Our horsey guy had her ride with her arms stuck out so that she learned to balance without the aid of a saddle or the horn. Newbies tend to hold on to the horn for balance. That's not the way to be a successful rider. 

I like to walk. I like to go slow. Don't think that bodes well for any TWHs being in my future.


----------



## TennesseeMama23

Thanks for this. The girl we are taking from just put is in the saddle and we just ride with her. (she is only charging the 2 of us $15 for 1.5 hours). It'd be $70 an hour for the both of us from a local trainer. That is a huge difference and we just can't afford $280 a month for riding lessons. 

I know I, for sure, hold on to the horn for balance, I will try to stop doing that and be sure to make dd not do it too. I think it is coming more naturally for dd, she is doing great and is very comfortable.


----------



## wr

TennesseeMama23, in many cases, the horn does not enhance balance and can create more problems than it resolves.


----------



## GrannyCarol

Maybe you can get one real lesson a month or something, at least a few of them, with a trainer, so that you can get the extra help to get you going. It does make a huge difference.


----------



## TennesseeMama23

Ok, thanks for the advice. I called the local lady that gives lessons and am going to let her take 1-2 lessons a month. She'll start Friday.

And we decided to pass on the horse. Even though she is a great horse, we really are rushing into this too quickly. We need more time and she needs to mature a little.

Thanks for all the advice


----------



## Joshie

Could you take lessons from your horsey friend? I mean the one who was willing to try out this horse for you. DD and I took lessons with a horsey friend. It cost us $50 for 2 hour + lessons for both of us. Private trainers with a lot of riding experience tend to give the best teachers, I think. 

My sister's daughter took lessons from a local training barn. At the end of the 8 week lessons they had her doing barrels. Hmmm, those were not lessons. My niece was sitting on a horse that knew what it was supposed to do.


----------



## TennesseeMama23

It is his dd that we are taking lessons from. He doesn't have time, works full time and has a large family to spend time with. I'd never even ask.

I did find a local gal we are going to try. She charges $35 hr. I think I am going to let dd take one a month in addition to riding weekly with this girl. When the money is there we might do every other week.


----------



## GrannyCarol

One thing about waiting on the horse is that you'll have more money for lessons before you get started. 

I'd think that, if you plan on getting a Walker and want your dd to ride with you, she ought to have a horse that can keep up comfortably and a QH might not be the best choice. 

I also want to point out that I had a QH with a miserable trot that improved hugely with proper training and exercises to use himself and develop his musculature to trot properly. Training can do a lot to change a horse, but I'd sure think about how your dd's horse will ride with yours and get to know the individual horse before you decide.


----------



## cwgrl23

I grew up riding Quarter Horses and can attest to the fact that there are some out there that are quite rough to ride and others that are quite smooth. Alot depends on their confirmation! At age 14, I bought a Quarter/Walker cross. "Mister" was out a Quarter Horse mare that was at least 20 yrs old and a sneaky TN Walker stallion. Mister was the smoothest horse I have ever rode. It did take a good month of consistent riding to get him to "single foot" all the time. This is basically a fast walk and can eat up alot of ground in a hurry! This is bad when you are trying to ride with other people whose horses don't move like that. It can cause problems if you end up out in front and others are trying to catch you or if you are behind and "herding" the rest along.

The moral of this long story is - if you want to be able to ride together as mother and daughter - you need to have horses that have similar gaits! Look at what people around you are riding. Do they have kids your daughter's age? What are they riding? As she is new to riding, you don't want to make it more difficult to go trail riding with friends by having the lowest or fastest horse in the group.

Personally, I like mutts! Mister was the best of both worlds! He had the body and height of a Quarter Horse and the gait and fluid movements of a Walker. I did everything from working cows (I lived on a ranch) to checking fence, and some barrel racing on him. He went on trail rides and I even chopped thistles on him.

Sorry for the ramblings, just thought you should have the opinion of someone who has tried to combine such different gaited horses into one family.

Carrie in SD


----------



## 2horses

I ride a QH and my trail buddy has TWH cross - and when we ride together I have to trot to keep up, or she goes ahead and comes back, goes ahead and comes back... you get the idea. So yes to what the others are saying, if you plan to ride together, get two horses similarly paced.


----------



## bluebird2o2

I have ridden many quarter horses,most of them have great temperments.this will vary with age and training.I prefer an older horse for kids.at least 7 years of age or older.I love Tennesse walkers but most of the ones i have seen are too high strung for a beginner.I also love Arabs but few i have seen i would put a beginner on.


----------

